
Solve this riddle - riddleearth
http://www.riddleearth.com/archives?r=Itching-to-escape&id=63
======
riddleearth
(don't spoil it here)

~~~
riddleearth
but if you really can't figure it out, here's the solution
[http://us10.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=96bfcc9449f4a039f323866...](http://us10.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=96bfcc9449f4a039f323866a3&id=ee3029aff4)

